# BBQ School



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Now this ain't seafood but I thought I'd put it up for y'all's view'n. My son bought himself an offset smoker similar to mine and asked me to show him how to cook on it. So Saturday we had a Class on BBQ at his house. Here are the results.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

man that some good eating there


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

lookin good. love the Q


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

That's some tasty looking Q there. I've been around and made a lot of q and that butt looks as good as i've seen. You do briskets?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfsidesativa said:


> That's some tasty looking Q there. I've been around and made a lot of q and that butt looks as good as i've seen. You do briskets?


Thanks,

I do briskets often. They are my favorite BBQ to eat, but they take a long time to smoke. I do them at 225-250 degrees until internal temp is 190. Use fruit wood for flavor,apple ,pear or cherry.I cook them fat side down. I have found that they slice better done that way.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice ring on that brisket. I "foil" my brisket when it reaches 160. I don't think the brisket absorbes any more smoke after it reaches like 140-150 internal but I let it go to 160. Place some rolled up balls of foil underneath the meat to elevate it off of it juices as it cooks in the foil. I pull off @ 195-200. As a native Texan this is what I grew up with.

Look me up if you make it to the myrtle beach area.

Dan


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Also, I like to leave mine wrapped in the foil and then I wrap it in a beach towel and throw it into a cooler (no ice) for about an hour to let it rest after i pull it off.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

surfsidesativa said:


> Also, I like to leave mine wrapped in the foil and then I wrap it in a beach towel and throw it into a cooler (no ice) for about an hour to let it rest after i pull it off.


I do that as well. But most times I cook for my family and after a 10-12 hour cook,they are standing around with tongues hanging and wait'n to eat. But I let all the meat I smoke rest before cutting,chopping or pulling.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*Brisketology-101*

You definitely seem to know your way around the smoker, but I got a few questions for you on the grill & temps and cooking times for your ribs and chicken. 

My college roommate's father had hand-fashioned a similar offset smoker from one of those drum barrels with a hinged lid. I went sleuthing about the web for a model like yours and came away with various reviews ranging from cheapo rust-prone models to over-the-top competition-worthy designs that are a wee bit out of my league. What model does your son have and how do you like its design?

Also, what type of charcoal do you use for such long cooking times? As for the chicken and ribs, do you just throw them in with the brisket and how long do you cook them for & temps?:beer:

Thanks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have a Brinkman that looks about like it;w/o the side piece....one tuff sumbich...the R


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice post.


----------



## caz (Jun 13, 2009)

man, that brisket looks good.. i use to bbq almost everynight, lately its been all about crawfish...


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

caz said:


> man, that brisket looks good.. i use to bbq almost everynight, lately its been all about crawfish...


Nuth'n wrong with crawfish.I could eat my weight in them.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks real good Paymaster! We talked through PM's, but I haven't mentioned how much I like the looks of that brisket!! You, Racewire, and myself need to get together one of these days for a P&S BBQ!!!!!! Meet up on the water somewhere between NC and GA, invite the P&S family, and *THROW DOWN!!!!!!!*


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

drawinout said:


> Looks real good Paymaster! We talked through PM's, but I haven't mentioned how much I like the looks of that brisket!! You, Racewire, and myself need to get together one of these days for a P&S BBQ!!!!!! Meet up on the water somewhere between NC and GA, invite the P&S family, and *THROW DOWN!!!!!!!*


Now that'd be a blast! Man,we could set up the smoker on the beach and cast in the surf all day. Maybe smoke some fresh Spanish with the Q.


----------

